# Delilah is a Mom!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

March 03, 2010 Delilah became a Mom for the first time. She is a natural, with an easy delivery and the pups are growing like weeds. Here they are at one day old. They all have their forever homes waiting for them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see them grow!! Updates please


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, what nice color, are both parents red?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

One week pictures, they have almost doubled their birth weight.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the white feet and belly shot!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Debbie, Delilah did a very nice job! Please can I have little red girl??? is Sampson the dad?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwwww Debbie, wasn't it just yesterday that she was just a baby herself. Where does the time go. Beautiful babies. I can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats!! Those little reds are beautiful.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just love their darker faces! Delilah, you did great!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your precious new litter!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Debbie, Delilah did a very nice job! Please can I have little red girl??? is Sampson the dad?


Back up Missy, I have been looking at her for the last week! Just say NO MISSY NO!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you. 

No Missy No! Sam is not the dad. Delilah spent a few weeks in Florida getting to know a beautiful boy name Rio. It is hard to believe it has been more than two years since Delilah joined our family.

Here is Delilah's home coming thread if you want to wander down memory lane

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2926


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! They are beautiful


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad you finally posted them. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: There's my girl! (Miss Delilah I mean!) 

Delilah sure has three beautiful babies! :kiss: :baby: :kiss: :baby: :kiss: :baby: :kiss:

I am quite fond of all of them! Being Godmother makes it hard to "pick" a favorite! (Thanks for the Godmother title Marj) :wink:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie they are ADORABLE! I love the belly shot. I can't wait to see the weekly hoto: you'll post of them as they grow :biggrin1:

Give Delilah belly rubs from me and tell her she "did good"


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aarrghh!! More puppies? They're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just looking at the link you posted Debbie. Gosh---I so remember those. She has really grown and isn't it amazing how she has changed and matured? I never thought I'd really ever get to touch her in person and then I lucked out in Chicago and got to "Delilah set" a few times. She didn't actually reject me..but definitely wanted Mom. She is quite the girl. Congrats to you and Delilah on all your accomplishments. I know how hard you both worked. I'm very very happy for you and Miss Delilah.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhh.... I wish I could touch and see puppies at that young age.

They are adorable!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Yippee! More puppy pics! :whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeann! YOU back off!! You know I already spoke for her!
No Missy NO,
No Leeann, NO
Mine, mine, mine!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Deb!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! And I will enjoy watching them grow up


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww Deb,

So glad you posted! Harley & Seymour have cousins!!! eace:

Can't wait for a playdate....hehehe....Missy, eat your heart out :becky:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats to Delilah! Beautiful babies


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Congrats! And I will enjoy watching them grow up


Is this a hint of some sort??


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

OMGosh they are sooooo beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Congrats! And I will enjoy watching them grow up


What, did you get one of these cute little ones? ??? Everyone is looking for hints of who the lucky furever home owners are???


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

WAY TOO CUTE! IWAAP (extra A for "another!")

I'll take small boy please


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YES MISSY YES you all mean! Leeann, how do you know I have not been watching her too?
How cool is it for all of us to have watched her join you as a puppy and then become a mom Debbie. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats debbie! they are gorgeous!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Dear! All these little precious cuties turn my insides to mush. Sure wish this old woman was up to another little puppy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Kimberly likes this*

ETA: Oops, that thumb wasn't supposed to be that big.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Just beautiful, love their colors. Congratulations Debbie and Mom Delilah.:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Debbie, they are beautiful!!!

I think everyone from the Forum knows that *I *am the one needing a little red girl! :biggrin1:

Can't wait for more pictures!

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone. This has been a wonderful experience for us. Delilah is relaxing totally into her role as Mom, she is even letting Sam have a peek in the box, but no too close. Lester the cat has been welcome to visit any time. I'm having problems uploading pictures, but I promise to get some more photos up soon.

I have discovered on Natasha's new puppy thread that the Puppy Stealing League maybe plotting again, just to let you all know, we have added extra locks on all doors and windows and Sam is patrolling the property.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

These little ones sure know how to be comfortable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG they are just too gorgeous. That puppy belly shot/shots -- too cute! I want to kiss a belly, so here's a cyber smooch. How do you let them go?????


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG......I can't look any more. IWAAAP. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie I have no idea how you are going to let these little ones go, they are so adorable.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

They are adorable Debbie!! It will be fun to see how they grow  Gotta love puppies!! I wish I lived closer!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Adorable! Congrats~!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Thank you everyone. This has been a wonderful experience for us. Delilah is relaxing totally into her role as Mom, she is even letting Sam have a peek in the box, but no too close. Lester the cat has been welcome to visit any time. I'm having problems uploading pictures, but I promise to get some more photos up soon.
> 
> *I have discovered on Natasha's new puppy thread that the Puppy Stealing League maybe plotting again, just to let you all know, we have added extra locks on all doors and windows and Sam is patrolling the property. *


Ha! I'm bringing the boys to distract you and Sam while I slip one of those little pudgy darlings into my purse!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, better make that two pudgy darlings as I NEED to have one of those for myself!!!

Oh my, look at their gorgeous coloring! So dark and rich. Love the latest pics, Debbie.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Pat, better make that two pudgy darlings as I NEED to have one of those for myself!!!
> 
> Oh my, look at their gorgeous coloring! So dark and rich. Love the latest pics, Debbie.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

IWAP!!!!!! IJDWTHT (I just don't want to house train :wink!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> IWAP!!!!!! IJDWTHT (I just don't want to house train :wink!!!!


Don't worry, go ahead, get one of these beautiful little puppies, send to me, I will house train and send back to you. Now see, it can work!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie, I LOVE the belly hoto: And those tongues... Be still my ♥!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The pups are two weeks old today, their eyes are opening and they are starting to get a little more mobile. They are growing like weeds.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Head shots


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just love love love Lil Red Baron.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww. Thanks for the 2-week old pictures. Little Red Barron looks just like Evye did at that age. Memory Lane. Melts my heart.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Soooo Very C.U.T.E...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love Lil Red Baron's itty bitty face! Kandi can come live with me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they are so cute!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG---CUTENESS OVERLOAD! :faint:

Look at those cuties!!! I loved seeing Lester peeking in.ound: Does Delilah let Lester get in with the puppies or just look?

Seeing the new updated pictures-----I'm loving the face on Big Red Duke..he has a very dark mask....he's cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Like Julie, I am loving that dark mask on Big Red. Lovely babies, Delilah! You done good.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The babies are beautiful...love their coloring!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

help me I am melting... you wicked little puppies! must have Kandi!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG... look at those adorable faces. They are all beautiful.:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're gorgeous! I love Big Red Duke. I think he's going to be one handsome dude.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ooooooo I Love Turtles!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppies are now 3 weeks old, playing, growling, purring, and barking. More pictures later today, I promise!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

o.k., so it's "later today".... where are the pictures, Debbie?? 
Love those two turtle pics. So darn cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

marjrc said:


> o.k., so it's "later today".... where are the pictures, Debbie??
> Love those two turtle pics. So darn cute!


I was wondering the same thing! Love those red puppies!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey I had a really busy day! I HAD to play with three puppies! :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

A few more candids.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*bow wow wow!*

I WANT KANDI!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

But how can they all have their forever homes when I want Baron?  he is so cute and Roscoe NEEDS a brother!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They are so cute. Thanks for posting pictures. I love their coloring.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ADORABLE! They are all so cute--
<-------jealous that YOU get to play with 3 barking red heads! ound:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

They are too cute to bear! I want a red one after I get a white one - and then I want a multi-colored black/brown one and then............!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I can hardly stand to see them, makes you want to grab one and run, fast!!! Belly rubs are in order!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

SOOOO ADORABLE!!! They seem to be so tiny.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so glad to see you're taking such good care of Kandi for me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now those pictures make me want another one...or three more! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love them, and I want them all


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Absolutely A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are so stinkin cute. Methinks I'm in love -- with all of them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You already know how badly I'd love one of those pups of yours! Gosh, but they're just gorgeous. My practical side keeps thinking 'at least you won't see any eye or stash staining with those lovely dark markings on their faces' ! lol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Me and the boys are on our way to pick up the pups, you know just to give you a break. :suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:Cry: I really shouldn't look at this thread anymore. IWAP!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppies turned 4 weeks old yesterday their personalities are starting to develope. Of course they are very smart, I set up the whelping box like Tom King suggests and they are using the pee pads most of the time! I can't get the pictures to load up the way I want them. Anyway here is "Baron"


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kandi Kisses


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

"Duke"


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Debbie, they are adorable !! Lil Red Kandi Kisses name could not be more appropriate. She has the most kissable little face. Gorgeous litter.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Puppies first taste of real food. Will it work?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww, that was so cute. I could have watched that all day !! IWALOP !! The little one on the right was into it big time, had no problems munching down.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG so adorable. I am guessing Kandi is the one on the right?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That was great! I was disappointed when it ended.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Debbie they are soooo beautiful! You have just a stunning litter! I am so in love with Duke! I would name him Marmaduke lol! What a babe he is..well they all are! The video is fun to watch. Little pup on the right is chowing it right down.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think I can continue on this Forum...these are to die for!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I don't think I can continue on this Forum...these are to die for!!


Me too. I must stop torturing myself.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my,  I certainly don't want to cause anyone to have relapses in MHS or IWAPitis. Maybe I should stop with the pictures :biggrin1: 

Yes that is little Kandi Kisses, it didn't take her long to figure out food was Good! We are having so much fun with them.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Debbie they are just getting cuter every day! Cheers to you!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie they are so cute and are growing so nicely! Amazing how in such a short time they reach so many milestones.  Delilah is doing such a wonderful job - congratulations!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am SO envious! Yeah, yeah, I know they'll be pooping all over the place soon enough and waltzing through it every chance they get, but it is worth all that work when you have so much fun with them the rest of the time.  

Love the latest pics, Debbie. Lil' Baron is such a wee one and I am so in love with Kandi. They are truly beautiful Reds !


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice puppies Debbie. I can relate to all the fun you are having with them. We had puppies born on the same day!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj, Marj, Marj, my puppies wouldn't poop any where but their pee pad. :biggrin1: No stepping in poop around here........  Actually they are doing really well with the pee pads. 

Kathy were are those pictures???????

Pups are 5 weeks old now, pictures are becoming a major challenge. Staying still is no longer an option. This was this weeks attempt.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww! Adorable puppies!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are so adorable Debbie...and you do such a good job staging their pictures. The backgrounds are so cute. Kandi still makes my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you. 

Coming up with background ideas is the easy part, we still have lots of human baby things around to choose from. Trying to keep the puppies on the props is the really big challenge, they have less than a 2 second attention span. It is lots of fun! 

We are totally enjoying the pups, even if Duke decided that 5:00 am was a perfect time to wake up his brother and sister, escape from the whelping box to run around the room.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're beautiful. I loved seeing Kandi chow down.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I still want Kandi!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I want Kandi, too Missy!! This kind doesn't make me gain weight either.  LOVE, love, love the latest pics, even if the pups weren't standing still! That second to last one is darling!!

I was kind of hoping that if the pups kept getting into dirty things, you'd tire of them and send them on to me. Wishful thinking, huh?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love them all! They are squeezably adorable


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Marj, Marj, Marj, my puppies wouldn't poop any where but their pee pad. :biggrin1: No stepping in poop around here........  Actually they are doing really well with the pee pads.
> 
> Kathy were are those pictures???????
> 
> Pups are 5 weeks old now, pictures are becoming a major challenge. Staying still is no longer an option.  This was this weeks attempt.


I think this means video's hehehe They are all so cute Debbie and I know you are having a blast with them.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwww, totally adorable! Love these photos!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Missy, thanks for posting the music video. I used to absolutely love that song but hadnt' heard it in years.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I think this means video's hehehe They are all so cute Debbie and I know you are having a blast with them.


Just for you Leeann. My videography skills need lots of work.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Too adorable! Which puppy is the one in the video that is reaching through the bars? They have so much personality,I love watching them.:biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I sure enjoyed the video. Evye watched with me and I sure got some cute head tilts. Cute !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Debbie! They are sooooooo cute, I love how when they heard you voice they came running and Duke what a hoot, I think I may have to come steal him.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It is still too early to tell for sure, but Duke may not be what you are looking for Leeann. He is such a laid back easy going pup, I think the "wild bad" pups make the best obedience dogs. As you probably know, calming a dog down is so much easier that trying to liven up a quiet dog. But who knows they may change.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute video, Debbie. So much fun to watch them respond to your voice. I too loved Duke.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable...I love the white feet on the boys...very sweet! Be sure and post pics as they grow!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

First Outside Adventure

Puppies had a blast running around the deck.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> It is still too early to tell for sure, but Duke may not be what you are looking for Leeann. He is such a laid back easy going pup, I think the "wild bad" pups make the best obedience dogs. As you probably know, calming a dog down is so much easier that trying to liven up a quiet dog. But who knows they may change.


Debbie you are so correct. As my agility trainer say's it is much more fun having a dog so excited he/she runs off course than it is to have to lure one around.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are so cute Debbie!:kiss: I loved the video and the new pictures! They sure change so quickly..I can't imagine the fun you are having...

Is Sam now allowed to be around the puppies by Delilah?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, yipppeee, they're playing outdoors now! :whoo: CUTE CUTE CUTE !!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sigh.....Three mini Evye's (as a pup). There can't be a 4th and if there were, I would want another girl and wisk up Kandi in a nanosecond.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sigh is right! those little pups are to die for.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Please tell us Deb, that already have forever homes....so Missy and I can cry in our beer.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I want, I want IWAPPPP


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't believe the pups are 6 weeks old already. The times is going by way too fast. I'm still working on the official 6 wks pictures, if I post a video of their first outside adventure, will you give me a day or two to get the other pictures up?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Debbieeeee :boink: Harley & Seymour are waiting to come visit


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Pat, I'm taking the pups on a road trip to my Mom's in Dartmouth on Sunday afternoon if you are free for a visit. PM me.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I am going to meet the puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> I am going to meet the puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whoooooo lucky you! Give Duke a snuggle for me! He is such an aodrble little man!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> I am going to meet the puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


<-----------JEALOUS! :hurt::drama::hurt::drama:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I smell puppy breath :baby:

Okay, the pictures aren't the greatest. I was having too much fun talking to Debbie and holding the puppies. I grabbed these shots on my way out. We had a really nice visit and it was so great to finally meet Debbie. And of course Sam & Delilah 

Duke & Baron

















Kandi


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SO much cuteness.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just adorable!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It was great to finally met Pat today! We had a great visit. The pups did pretty good with the hour drive, only one got carsick three times.....but other than that it went well. Puppies love all the extra cuddles.

Next time, before the pups go to their forever homes, we will have a playdate with Seymore and Harley. We thought Delilah would be too protective of the pups right now and we were right, she would not let Mom's cat any where near the pups. Poor Norman. (the cat)

Amanda, I love your signature picture!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ah...but Debbie...I don't mind the puppy barf smell  couldn't smell it over the puppy breath...so good to finally meet you...i'm in love with your tribe....tried to sneak Sam into my purse...but was a no go...too attached to you...he's lovely. And Delilah is precious. I can see some family resemblance with Seymour especially. 
Can't wait until next month when we get the tribe together....aunt...nephews.. and cousins...ahhh...good times  Hope your mom is up for it!

P.S. the boys gave me a real once over when I got home...they too are in love with the puppy breath...I got extra kisses...do you think they smell family? :grouphug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> I can't believe the pups are 6 weeks old already. The times is going by way too fast. I'm still working on the official 6 wks pictures, if I post a video of their first outside adventure, will you give me a day or two to get the other pictures up?


OH MY, how cute was that??!!! I loved the interaction with the adult Hav, showed no fear and tried to play right back.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kathy said:


> OH MY, how cute was that??!!! I loved the interaction with the adult Hav, showed no fear and tried to play right back.


So far they have not shown any fear to anything. Sudden loud noises have startled them but they recover very quickly. I'm very please with how they are developing.

As promised here are the six week pictures. Better late than never right? They are not that great I hope to have better luck with the 7 week pictures.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Head shots


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Three kisses :kiss: to three adorable puppies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great new shots of the trio, Debbie. Thank you! I love their markings, the dark tips and the different shades of red on them. I'm sure that having two young kids at home helps acclimate the pups to sounds and sudden movements. That's great! 

Pat, where in NS are you? I could meet up with you too. I know Dartmouth!  You'll have to have both boys with you next time you meet Deb's puppies, no? Might be a tad much for her mom though. lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Seven weeks already. The time is going by way to fast. I have a new appreciation for breeders who have larger or multiple litters (Kathy). For two days my little ones had loose stools  and what a mess. I asked Marj on FB to come and take over, :gossip: but she must have missed my post she did come over to save me.  I can't imagine having 7 with the runs. What ever it was it cleared up quickly. Thank goodness!

They had their Volhard Puppy Aptitude test yesterday and they all scored in the middle with mostly 3's.

The weather has been really nice the last couple of days and the pups love to practice their RLH's all over the back yard.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so adorable...I want one!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Debbie they are just so beautiful! I've been in love with Duke from the start. Usually pups change over time and I'll change who's my favorite, but that boy is something special! 3's are good right? Not too shy, not too headstrong, just happy and well adjusted isn't it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, love those faces!!! I suppose you are keeping all three?? LOL I love this age! It is a lot of work though. My washing machine is getting an industrial workout for sure!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Debbie, they are just stunning. I can't imagine how you will part with them, I would gladly take all three.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my! :faint: I have missed out on some great new photos of the LosSombra gang! :faint:

:kiss: They are beautiful Debbie and at such a cute stage! Kandi Kisses is my favorite followed by the Duke Man! I bet the kids are loving playing with them now....

How wonderful that you met up with Pat!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Christy, Duke is one mellow cool dude. But he is vocal, loves to hear himself bark. He is the kids favorite. I think if I was to keep a boy, it would be him. My friend who did the testing fell madly in love with Baron, she liked his slightly reserved side.

The interpretation of the scores for mostly three's is: _ "This pup is outgoing and friendly and will adjust well in situations in which he receives regular training and exercise. He has a flexible temperament that adapts well to different types of environment, provided he is handled correctly. May be too much dog for a family with small children or an elderly couple who are sedentary."_

I really feel for you Kathy, I can't believe what comes out of three tiny puppies I can't imagine 7 and 4. We have started outside training I don't think I could do it with 7, when I put the pups down they run in three directions!

Paige, it is going to be tough letting them go, but it will be a little easier since Kandi is staying for awhile.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie, the kids are having a great time with the boys. They won't play with Kandi, she has too many teeth! She has been nicknamed the land piranha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie- I can't believe you can let any go!!! Adorable but they grow up and leave way too fast!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, I'm so sorry I missed your SOS call! I must have had my Super Puppy Helper pager on silent mode.  If I have to clean up poopy puppy butts to get a chance to play with those 3, then I'll do that. Dang pager !! :Cry:


Baron has those big ol' teddy bear paws. I love that! I love Kandi's coloring the best, but I also love the big boy Havs.  Sounds like they will make very good puppies for their new families. How long are you keeping Kandi with you? Until the Cdn. Specialty? If so .......... I just might get to meet her!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Debbie, I'm so sorry I missed your SOS call! I must have had my Super Puppy Helper pager on silent mode.  If I have to clean up poopy puppy butts to get a chance to play with those 3, then I'll do that. Dang pager !! :Cry:
> 
> Baron has those big ol' teddy bear paws. I love that! I love Kandi's coloring the best, but I also love the big boy Havs.  Sounds like they will make very good puppies for their new families. How long are you keeping Kandi with you? Until the Cdn. Specialty? If so .......... I just might get to meet her!!!


Hands off my Kandi Marj. I have my puppy pooper pager on high volume.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

No need to fight girls there is plenty of poop to go around! :biggrin1:

Marj, if you come to the National I'll make sure I keep Kandi until then! 

I did up a video the other day. I never get any housework done anymore, all I seem to do is play with puppies.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

omg, just too precious for words!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Debbie, they are so adorable, love the video.
I don't get much done either and I have only one. Hope to change that soon!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a wonderful video. A primer on teaching RLH. Awesome.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too cute! I love this age.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Loved it!! They are adorable.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> omg, just too precious for words!!!


Love watching Delilah play with the puppies, is that Kandi she was showing the ropes? What fun, who would even want to do housework...time for that later! Enjoy!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG what sweet little faces!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh man! IWAP so bad! Little Baron is so so cute, I have been crushing on him since your first posted pics.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As if I needed even more incentive to attend the Cdn. National! :whoo: 

I especially love hearing you giggle once Delilah starts her RLH. Then the pups crash into each other. What a hoot! LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie the puppies are so cute - I love them all!! You are so right time does fly - I can't believe they are 7 weeks already. Wow!!


----------

